# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Nieuws: Aantal mensen met hiv neemt toe

## Leontien

Per jaar neemt het aantal hiv-diagnoses toe met ongeveer 1100 personen. Dit melde de Stichting HIV Monitoring vandaag. De Patiënten zijn wel steeds ouder. 

Er wordt geschat dat er 15.000 mensen leven die zijn geïnfecteerd met hiv. Geschat, omdat ongeveer een derde van deze groep niet weet dat ze het virus hebben opgelopen. Volgens SHM is het deze laatste groep die de epidemie blijft aanwakkeren.
Bron: nu.nl

Wat vind jij van dit nieuws?

----------


## Barabas

Ik kan best begrijpen, als je niet weet dat je besmet bent, dat je dan ook niet weet dat je voorzorgen moet nemen. Aan de andere kant, als je een losbandig sexueel gedrag hebt, ook al is het bv prettiger om "natuurlijk" te vrijen, dan dat je "een mutsken" draagt, dat het logisch verstand in dat geval wel zou moeten primeren voor het genot. Helaas, omdat het genot sterker is op natuurlijke wijze, zijn er weinig die een losbandig sexueel gedrag hebben, die voorzorgen (willen) nemen, omdat voor de meesten het genot primeert op de logica.
In wezen vind ik het wel onlogisch dat mensen het genot laten primeren voor de logica, en daarmee het risico op besmetting zo groot is, dat men blijft infecties veroorzaken. Uiteraard kan je ook doen zoals mijn buurvrouw, die heeft altijd al een losbandig sexueel gedrag gehandhaafd, maar heeft ook gekozen voor een spiraaltje (ze is dan ook al over de veertig) ipv de pil die vaak nevenwerkingen heeft, en laat zich om de drie maand controleren op HIV, waarbij het risico op besmetting wel erg veel verkleind wordt, maar natuurlijk nog steeds bestaande. 
Het is, denk ik ook gedeeltelijk te wijten aan de media, dat velen met een losbandig sexueel gedrag geen voorzorgen (willen) nemen. Het is nl zo dat, als er verteld wordt dat de medicatie dermate een evolutie doorgemaakt heeft, dat, naar het schijnt, als men besmet raakt, en met de medicatie het op die manier kan onderdrukken, dat de kans klein wordt dat de opgewekte kinderen ook besmet zullen zijn, dat men dan sneller denkt, ook al is men besmet "dat het niet zoveel kwaad meer kan", en dat we er maar op los kunnen sexen zoveel we willen met wie we willen zonder er zich verdere vragen bij te stellen.
Het is wel zo dat je besmet kan raken zonder het te weten, vooral als de ziekte niet uitbreekt, maar als de ziekte uitbreekt, duurt het niet lang meer dat je beseft dat er wat gaande is.
Het is zo, als je een zus hebt, die door een neger waarmee ze in bed raakte, besmet geraakt is, nog in de tijd van voordat er in Europa sprake was van HIV, en je ziet hoe ze in het begin om de vier uur haar "pilwekker" moest in het oog houden omdat ze alle vier uur een pilletje moest slikken ter bestrijding van, wat achteraf, enkele maanden later, toen het virus gekend werd en bij haar geïdentificieerd werd, HIV bleek te zijn, dan denk ik niet dat je nog goesting hebt om risico te nemen in je sexleven. Uiteraard, ondanks ze nog steeds drager is van het virus, is haar leven nu wel stabiel, en doet ze alles waar ze zin in heeft, maar het is dan ook al heel lang geleden, en onder controle. 
Wil jij dat risico nemen? Ik eerlijk gezegd niet!!!!!

----------


## Willem01

Te gek voor woorden. Dat mensen anno 2013 nog niet weten dat onbeschermde sex buiten een vaste monogame relatie dom en zelfs een beetje misdadig is gezien de risico's voor anderen, is een grof schandaal.

Toen al weer geruime tijd geleden nieuwe geneesmiddelen het mogelijk maakten HIV te overleven, was kennelijk voor een heleboel mensen de "druk van de ketel" om nog voorzorg te nemen.

Laten we niet vergeten dat de kosten die we met elkaar moeten opbrengen in de zorgpremies door deze lieden onnodig verhoogd worden.
De kosten van EXPRESS ziek worden zouden misschien beter kunnen worden uitgesloten van dekking, dan kan de premie van verantwoordelijke mensen wat omlaag.

----------

